# a diet



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

hi guys iam new to this can anyone help me with a diet iam 5ft 9inches and weigh 12 stone 3lbs i eat a lot of rice cuos cuos tuna and salmon and i eat eggs ie omlettes and take protein shakes 2 a day,so can anyone help me with this sorry to say iam a bit thick on this matter:confused1: oh and forgot to say iam 43 yrs old


----------

